# anyone make their own computer case out of wood?



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

just had an idea of making a case for my computer out of wood. its an ATX case so its basically just a box. would need to consider cooling and a mounting system for all the components but it seems like it would be doable since the cases are pretty much an interchangable part. ive seen people make them friom a variety of materials such as acrylic but havent seen to many wooden cases. anyone here make their own?


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

well a quick google search brought me a few ideas, apparently its not a new idea lol

heres one that looks pretty cool http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/weird-wonderful-pcs-pc-mods,1551-8.html


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I made a cube computer as my first build your own computer in the early 90's, 1/2" luan plywood for front, back, bottom, top and 1 side. The other side was a sliding door to easily swap parts out if I needed to.

They aren't that hard to do, and unless you are high gaming, you aren't going to need as much airflow as you think you do.


----------



## hackman24 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've wondered about this as well. Cool link.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Maximum PC magazine used to have a section in which readers posted their tricked out cases. Several of the cases were made of wood. Perhaps a search of their web site may help.

http://www.maximumpc.com/


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

The original Apple I


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not me


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

When I graduated from computer school in 1995, that was the first wood project I did after being out of commision for a few years. I made the case out of 1/2" Birch and trimmed it out with Walnut. I made 2 others for a couple of friends, 1 Tower & 1 Desktop.

John


----------

